# series2 old hack updating help



## CablDeViL (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello,
I have a series 2 hacked and upgraded Hdd since the begining of time. I just moved and have reinstalled my tivo on my tv but I can no longer connect to the wireless netowrk using wep ASE and I woul;d like to upgrade the tivo soft to the latest (mine is 4.0b) i am sure there is much newer than that 4.0.

Can some one help me blow this out and upgrade to the latest software. I only hacked my tivo for HDD upgrade I pay for the rest. I dont care if i have to change my network over to reg wep to upgrade.

Sorry for the dumb a$$ questions but I have been out of the scene for a few years and would like to upgrade and get my tivo back in working order.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Fire Standalones:
Enable software upgrades

Do a C&DE.

Do GS over etherrnet, serial PPP, or phone, with Antenna, Zip 00000, Tiny TiVo (For DireCTV TiVo, use your current one). Let it index.

Force a couple updates, the software should load.


----------



## CablDeViL (Feb 11, 2006)

I Have been out of the seen for a while I can not connect to my tive via ftp and telnet. but as far as the other programs and D C&DE im not sure what they are at all .. IF you could reply with some more detail info that would be great. 

In the meantime ill do some searchs

Thanks again for the help


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

What kind of tivo do you have?


----------



## CablDeViL (Feb 11, 2006)

series 2
non dtv normal cable one TCD24004a


----------



## CablDeViL (Feb 11, 2006)

i cant seem to telnet into her now (i am loading new data from tivo since it hasnt been updated in a year) itrs connected wireless. Hmmmm


----------



## CablDeViL (Feb 11, 2006)

fixed it I can now connect via telnet. Any help to allow updates would be great. I Did some searches but it seems so much has changed over the last year or so Im lost.

TY


----------



## CablDeViL (Feb 11, 2006)

OK i now know CDE is clear and del everything NP there
I dont know how to enable updates or do a GS.
Im still searching


----------

